# اجهزة القياس والتحكم والحماية



## عوض مبارك (31 يناير 2010)

اجهزة القياس , التحكم , والحماية في انظمة التبريد والتكييف​Defens, Controling, and measuring devices in refrigeration and air conditions

الحديث في هذا الموضوع ياخد مجالا" واسعا"لوتطرقنا الى تركيبة هذة الاجهزة , مبدى عملها وكيفة ربطها بالنظام , لذلك سوف نختصر هذا الموضوع الى التعرف الى الاجهزة المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد والتكييف استجابتا الى طلب احدى الزوار في المنتدى اوعضوا فيها لااذكر بالضبط .
*اولا: اجهزة القياس.*
 في انظمة التبريد والتكييف تستخدم ثلاثة انواع من اجهزة القياس وهي كالاتي:
· اجهزة قياس الضغط .
· اجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة.
· اجهزة قياس المستوى.
وجميع هذة الاجهزة عبارة عن مؤشرات رقمية تعطينا قرائات للضغوطات ودرجة الحرارة وتبين مستوى سائل وسيط التبريد في النظام, ومن هذة المؤشرات :
§ *مؤشرات الضغط.*
1) يعمل على قياس الضغط على خط الدفع
2) مؤشر فارق ضغط الزيت--- يعمل على قراءة فارق الضغط لمضخة الزيت في الضاغط وهو الفارق بين ضغط دفع مضخة الزيت وضغط سحب المضخة ولا يركب هذة المؤشر الا في الضواغط التي نظام التزيت فيها بالمضخة.
3) مؤشر ضغط دفع مضخة الماء—يعمل على قياس ضغط دفع مضخة الماء كما في انظمة التكييف بالماء.
في انظمة التبريد الكبيرة العاملة على وسيط التبريد الامونيا تركب مؤشرات ضغط على المكثفات والوعاء الوسيط(inter cooler) وخزانات تجميع سائل وسيط التبريد(Receivers) وعازلات السائل(Liquid Accumulators),وتعتبرهذة من اجهزة القياس الميكانيكية, حيت توجد ايضا اجهزة قباس كهربائية تختص بالجوانب الكهربائية.
4) *مؤشرات درجة الحرارة.* مؤشر الضغط المنخفض--- يعمل على قراءة الضغط على خط السحب
§ مؤشر الضغط العالي---
 هذة المؤشرات تسمى بالترموميترس(Thermometers) وتستخدم لقياس درجة الحرارة العالية والمنخفظة وعلى النحو التالي:
1) مؤشر درجة الحرارة على خط السحب 
2) مؤشر درجة الحرارة على خط الدفع.
3) مؤشرات درجة الحرارة على المكثتفات , الخزانات, الوعاء الوسيط, عازلات السائل في انظمة التبريد الكبيرة.
4) مؤشرات درجة الحرارة على مواسير الماء الداخل والخارج من الشيلرات.
 مؤشرات الضغط والحرارة المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد العاملة على وسيط التبريد الامونيا تختلف عن المؤشرات المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد العاملة على الفريونات , لان مؤشرات الامونيا يجب ان لاتمتلك في تركيباتها مادة النحاس.
*§ *مؤشرات المستوى.
توجد مؤشرات تركب على على الوعاء الوسيط, خزانات السائل, وعازلات السائل ,هذة المؤشرات تكون على شكل زجاجة بيان او ماسورة تلحم مع هذة الاوعية وذلك في انظمة التبريد الكبيرة , كما هو موضح في الرسم ادناة.

​ 



ماسورة ملحمة مع الوعاء 
 زجاجة بيان






كما توجد ايضا زجاجة بيان في جسم الضاغط النصف مغلقة و المفتوحة لتبين مستوى الزيت في الضاغط.
 وتستخدم ايضا في انظمة التبريد والتكييف اشارات ضوئية (Lambs) تركب في باب صندوق لوحة التحكم (Control panel) تضئي هذة السرجات عند الحالات التالية:
· التيار موجود---(Power ON)
· الضاغط يعمل---(COMPRESSOR ON)
· مراوح المبخر تعمل----(Evaporators fans ON)
· مراوح المكثف تعمل---(ON  Condenser fans)
· اذابة الثلج------------(Defrost ON)
· زيادة الحمل-------(Overload)
· الضغط عالي-----(High pressure)
· الضغط منخفض--------(Low pressure)
· ضغط الزيت--------(Oil pressure)
· توقف وحدة التبريد(Trip)
ثانيا": اجهزة التحكم
 من اجهزة التحكم الستخدمة في انظمة التبريد والتكييف:
1.متحكمات لدرجة الحرارة-----(THERMOSTATS) يتحكم بدرجة حرارة الموقع المراد تبريدة وانواعة كثيرة.
2.العوامات-------------------( Floats) تتحكم بمستوى السائل في الوعاء الوسيط, عازلات السائل في الانظمة الكبيرة العاملة على الامونيا(NH3), العوامات ترتبط كهربائيا بالصمام الكهرو مغناطيسي فعندما يرتفع مستوى سائل وسيط التبريد في هذة الاوعية تفصل العوامة نقاط التماس الكهربائية وبالتالي ينقطع التيار على الصمام الكهرومغناطيسي فيغلق الصمام ليمنع مرور سائل وسيط التبريد الى هذة الاوعية, عندما يقل مستوى سائل وسيط التبريد تعمل العوامة على وصل نقاظ التماس فيصل التيار الى الصمام فيتح ليسمح لمرور سائل وسيط التبريد الى هذة الاوعية. وهناك انواع كثيرة من العوامات المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد تختلف في اشكالها لكن لاتختلف في مبدى عملها.
3.صمامات التمدد ------- (EXPAINSION VALVES) هذة الصمامات تتحكم بالسائل المتدقق الى المبخر من خلال ثبات التحميص لبخار وسيط التبريد الخارج من المبخر والانواع المستخدمة كثيرة لكن اكثرهم استخداما هو صمام التمدد الحراري(THERMOSTATIC EXPAINSION VALVE).
4.جهاز تحكم بمستوى الماء(Water s level controlling ) هذا الجهاز يستخدم في المكثفات التبخيرية التي تتم عملية الثكتييف فيها بواسطة الماء والمراوح ,عندما يقل الماء في حوض المكثف يعمل الجهاز على تشغيل مضخة الماء التي تقوم بتغدية الحوض بالماء من الخزانات الريئسية في المشروع. عندما يمتلئى حوض المكثف بالماء يعمل الجهاز على اغلاق المضخة.
5.المؤقتات--------(TIMERS) تستخدم المؤقتات لاغراض مختلفة , فهي تتحكم بالفترة الزمنية لاغرض ما , ومن هذة الاغراض التي تستخدم فيها هذة المؤقتات:
· الفترة الزمنية بين تشغيل سخان حوض الضاغط والضاغط.
· الفترة الزمنية بين عمل الضاغط وسخانات اذابة الثلج من على المبخرات.
· الفترة الزمنية لمحرك الضاغط الذي ملفاتة الكهربائية تعمل على نظام دبل استارت.
· الفترة الزمنية لمحرك الضاغط التي ملفاتة الكهربائية تربط بنظام ستارت—دلتا.
* وتوجد اغراض اخرى تستخدم فيها المؤقتات.*
6.الدمبرات --- *تستخدم للتحكم بكمية الهواء البارد اللازم لتكييف موقع ما.*

*§ *اجهزة الحماية
* من اجهزة الحماية المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد والتكييف هي كالاتي:*
جهازالضغط المنخفض---(Low pressure device).* يعمل الجهاز على ايقاف الضاغط عند انخفاض ضغط السحب , معايرة الجهاز تتم بواسطة مهندس مختص كون المعايرة تتم على اساس الاتي:*
*نوعية وسيط التبريد المستخدم .*
*طبيعة النظام التبريدي, تجميد, حفظ, تكييف, حفظ مؤقت.*
§ جهاز الضغط العالي--------(High pressure device ) *يعمل علىيستخدم ةهذا الجهاز في انظمة التكييف بالماء ايقاف الضاغط عند ارتفاع ضغط الدفع وتتم معايرة الجهاز بنفس الطريقة المذكورة سابقا, لكن هناك فرق بين الجهازين من حيت توقف الضاغط , جهاز الضغط المنخفض لايوجد بة زر اعادة تشغيل الضاغط وانماء فية نظام الفارق الزمني بين التوقف واعادة اتشغيل ويعاير من قبل المهندس المختص , فعندما يقل ضغط السحب اقل من الضغط التشغيلي المعاير علية الجهاز يتوقف الضاغط فترة ثم يرتفع الضغط في السحب فينهض الضاغط مرة اخرى وهكذا يظل الضاغط يتوقف وينهض الاء ان تتم معالجة العطب الدي ادى الى انخفاض ضغط السحب.*
*لكن جهاز الضغط العالي يوجد بة زر اعادة تشغيل الضاغط,لان ارتفاع الضغط الذي يصاحبة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يشكلان خطورة كبيرة على الضاغط فزر اعادة التشغيل تنبية فقط لمعالجة العطب الذي ادى الى ارتفاع الضغط في الضاغط**.*
§ جهاز فارق ضغط الزيت------------(Different oil pressure device)
*يستخدم هذا الجهاز في الضواغط التي فيها نظام التزيت بالمضخة , ويقصد بفارق الضغط , هو الفرق بين ضغط دفع المضخة وضغط سحب المضخة, كما هو موضح ادناة.*
P1 ضغط سحب المضخة​*P=P2-P1*





*ضغط* *دفع* *المضخة* P2 

*1. **يعمل الجهاز على توقف الضاغط في الحالات التالية:*
*2. **قلة مستوى الزيت في حوض الضاغط.*
*3. **انسداد في فلترات الزيت في الضاغط.*
*4. **تلف في مضخة الزيت *
*5. *انسداد في المواسير المتصلة من مضخة الزيت على الضاغط الى جهاز فارق ضغط الزيت.

§ جهاز تدفق الماء--------( Water flow device) يستخدم هذا الجهاز في انظمة التكييف بالماء ويركب على ماسورة الماء المغدية للشيلر, كما يستخدم هذا الجهاز في المنظومة التي يتم فيها تبريد الضاغط بالماء وخصوصا في الضواغط العاملة على الامونيا.
* اجهزة الحماية التي تستخدم في الانظمة العاملة على الامونيا يجب ان لا تحتوي في تركيباتها مواد مصنوعة من النحاس.*
*جميع الاجهزة التي اشرنا اليها تعتبر من الاجهزة الميكانيكية وليس من الاجهزة الكهربائية,فكثير من العاملين في هذا المجال يخلط بين الاجهزة الميكانيكية واجهزة الحماية والتحكم الكهربائية.*
* انشاء اللة اكون قد اعطيت صورة مبسطة عن هذا الموضوع وان كان غير مرفق بالصور وانا مستعد ان البي رغبات زوارنا واعضائنا في المنتدى لاي شرح مفصل لي جهاز من الاجهزة المذكورة انفا.*


 مع تحياتي واحترامي للجميع
 م/ عوض مبارك

​


----------



## يوسف مدخلي (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله الله يعطيك العافيه ياخي تقرير والله جنان كنت طالب تقرير والحمد الله وجته عندك نفس الذي كنت ابغاها متشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر الله ينور قلبك


----------



## يوسف مدخلي (26 مارس 2010)

الذي عنده معلومات عن جهاز plc أو pls الذي يتحكم في الجهزة والضاغط والمكيف والجهزه لاخره


----------



## خادم محمد (26 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

عوض مبارك قال:


> اجهزة القياس , التحكم , والحماية في انظمة التبريد والتكييف​
> defens, controling, and measuring devices in refrigeration and air conditions​
> الحديث في هذا الموضوع ياخد مجالا" واسعا"لوتطرقنا الى تركيبة هذة الاجهزة , مبدى عملها وكيفة ربطها بالنظام , لذلك سوف نختصر هذا الموضوع الى التعرف الى الاجهزة المستخدمة في انظمة التبريد والتكييف استجابتا الى طلب احدى الزوار في المنتدى اوعضوا فيها لااذكر بالضبط .
> *اولا: اجهزة القياس.*
> ...


 
أظنك نسيت أجهزة قياس الرطوبة هيومديستات
وأ جهزة قياس السريان فلو
وأجهزة قياس التلوث بالفلاتر
ساحاول رفع كتاب رائع ومرجع شامل في الموضوع من هنويل


----------



## salam aldoulaimi (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك ومشششكور بس الصور متظهر


----------



## مستريورك (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس اسرف سعد (16 أبريل 2011)

زادك الله من علمه واتاك من فضله بغير حساب


----------



## المهندس اسرف سعد (16 أبريل 2011)

:75:


المهندس اسرف سعد قال:


> زادك الله من علمه واتاك من فضله بغير حساب


----------



## الجوعاني (28 يوليو 2011)

_شكراً وجزاكم الله خيراً_


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

http://hctmetrology.tripod.com/chap1.htm
موقع عربي فية معلومات قيمة عن القياسات واجهزة القياس


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

*حقيبة دراسية رائعة لطلبةالميكانيك*
*الفيرنية*​اشكال​​​​ واجزاء الفيرنية
​
الغرض من العرض:​​​​​​*تعلم كيفية القياس الدقيق بواسطة (الفيرنية )وحساب حجم الأسطوانة.​الأدوات​


*​　* :*​*جهازالفيرنية و الجسم المراد قياسة. *



​*تستخدم (الفيرنية) لقياس الأطوال بدقة عالية ، وهي تتركب من مسطرة مدرجة (SCALE)نهايتها فك ثابت (JAWS)يتحرك عليها فك مدرج (INTERNAL&EXTERNAL)يمكن التحكم به بواسطة مسمار(LOCKING SCREW)، كما هو موضح في الشكل أعلاه ، وعند القياس بإستخدام (الفيرنية) نلاحظ أنّ الفك المتحرك مقسم إلى أقسام متساوية .​*​​​​



​*ومن المهم جداً قبل إستخدام (الفيرنية) أن يتلامس الفكان أي أن ينطبق صفري التدريجين مع بعضهما البعض​​​​.




​*　​*
ولإستخدام (الفيرنية) نتبع الخطوات التالية :​*​​​​​*1-نضع الجسم المراد إيجاد طوله بين فكي (الفيرنية).​*



　​*2- نسجل قراءة الثابت وهي القراءة التي يشير إليها صفر المتحرك على الجزء الثابت من المسطرة ونأخذ القراءة الأقل​.


*​*3- نبحث عن أي خط من التدريج المتحرك منطبق على أي خط من التدريج الثابت ثمّ نحسب ترتيبه ونضرب في دقة الجهاز ً


​​​​*​*4- نجمع القراءة على الثابت والقراءة على المتحرك لنحصل على القراءة الكلية​​​​.



​*​من* الشكل أعلاه نلاحظ أنّ خط الصفر على المتحرك يقع بين الملميتر 34 والملميتر 35 فنأخذ القراءة الأقل وهي 34 mm وهي تمثل قراءة الثابت ، أما على المتحرك فالخط المطابق هو الخط رقم 3 فلو كانت دقة الجهاز 0.02 mm تكون قراءة المتحرك (3 × 0.02 = 0.06) فتكون القراءة الكلية :*​*34 + 0.06 = 34.06 mm​*​*أما إذا كانت دقة الجهاز 0.05 mm فتكون قراءة المتحرك (3 × 0.05 = 0.15) فتكون القراءة الكلية :​*​*34 + 0.15 = 34.15 mm​*​*لحساب حجم الأسطوانة نستخدم العلاقة الرياضية التالية:​*​*V = π r2 L​*​*V : هي حجم الأسطوانة / r : هو نصف قطر الأسطوانة . L : ارتفاع الاسطوانة​*​*طريقة العمل :​1- قس قطر الأسطوانة (D) بواسطة الفيرنية ثمّ نقسم القراءة على 2 لنحصل على نصف القطر (r) ومن ثم أوجد نصف القطر. 
2- قم بقياس إرتفاع الأسطوانة (L).​*​*3-كرر الخطوتين أعلاه ثلاث مرات بحيث تكون القراءات من جهات مختلفة.​*​


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

*How to use and read a vernier caliper？*​*
An ordinary vernier caliper*http://www.tresnainstrument.com/vernier_calipers.htmlhttp://www.tresnainstrument.com/vernier_calipers.html has jaws you can place around an object, and on the other side jaws made to fit inside an object. These secondary jaws are for measuring the inside diameter of an object. Also, a stiff bar extends from the caliper as you open it that can be used to measure depth. 
The basic steps are as follows:

1. Preparation to take the measurement, loosen the locking screw and move the slider to check if the vernier scale works properly. Before measuring, do make sure the caliper reads 0 when fully closed. If the reading is not 0, adjust the caliper’s jaws until you get a 0 reading. If you can’t adjust the caliper, you will have to remember to add to subtract the correct offset from your final reading. Clean the measuring surfaces of both vernier caliper and the object, then you can take the measurement.
2. Close the jaws lightly on the item which you want to measure. If you are measuring something round, be sure the axis of the part is perpendicular to the caliper. Namely, make sure you are measuring the full diameter. An ordinary caliper has jaws you can place around an object, and on the other side jaws made to fit inside an object. These secondary jaws are for measuring the inside diameter of an object. Also, a stiff bar extends from the caliper as you open it that can be used to measure depth.


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

_الاستعمال والمحافظة على الاجهزة_​يعتبر جهاز الميكرومتر من أدوات القياس ذات الحساسية العالية جدا حيث تصل حسلسية الجهاز إلى 0.01 مم و في بعض الأحيان إلى 0.001 مم. لذا و حتى نحافظ على هذه الدقة الجيدة فيجب علينا أن نتعامل مع الجهاز بعناية كبيرة و حرص عال و إلا فسوف يتلف و تنقص دقته. لهذا فينصح مستعمل الميكرومتر بمراعاة ما يلي:

عدم تعرض الميكرومتر للسقوط أبدا،
وضعه في مكان آمن و نظيف بعد الاستعمال
عند القياس يجب استعمال عجلة التفويت و المسمار الجاس و هذا حتى نتجنب الضغط المبالغ فيه لعمود القياس مما قد يؤثر سلبا على القلاووظ الداخلي للجهاز و بالتالي على دقة الجهاز.
عدم ترك الجهاز وسط عدد التشغيل أو مواد أخرى.
عدم وضع الميكرومتر على الرايش الناتج عن عمليات تشغيل المواد أو غبار التجليخ.
عدم تعرضه للزيوت و سوائل التبريد.
إذا تمت مراعاة هذه التعليمات و أجريت القراءة بالطريقة الصحيحة، فإن القياس باستعمال الميكرومتر سيكون دقيقا جدا.


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

*الاستعمال والمحافظة على الاجهزة*​يعتبر جهاز الميكرومتر من أدوات القياس ذات الحساسية العالية جدا حيث تصل حسلسية الجهاز إلى 0.01 مم و في بعض الأحيان إلى 0.001 مم. لذا و حتى نحافظ على هذه الدقة الجيدة فيجب علينا أن نتعامل مع الجهاز بعناية كبيرة و حرص عال و إلا فسوف يتلف و تنقص دقته. لهذا فينصح مستعمل الميكرومتر بمراعاة ما يلي:

عدم تعرض الميكرومتر للسقوط أبدا،
وضعه في مكان آمن و نظيف بعد الاستعمال
عند القياس يجب استعمال عجلة التفويت و المسمار الجاس و هذا حتى نتجنب الضغط المبالغ فيه لعمود القياس مما قد يؤثر سلبا على القلاووظ الداخلي للجهاز و بالتالي على دقة الجهاز.
عدم ترك الجهاز وسط عدد التشغيل أو مواد أخرى.
عدم وضع الميكرومتر على الرايش الناتج عن عمليات تشغيل المواد أو غبار التجليخ.
عدم تعرضه للزيوت و سوائل التبريد.
إذا تمت مراعاة هذه التعليمات و أجريت القراءة بالطريقة الصحيحة، فإن القياس باستعمال الميكرومتر سيكون دقيقا جدا.


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

*كتاب مهم لطلبة الميكانيك*


----------



## aldaraje (7 مارس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/wiki/File:FeelerGauges.jpgFeeler gauge set. Notice how it has both metric and imperial measurements recorded on each blade 
A *feeler gauge* is a tool used to measure gap widths. Feeler gauges are mostly used in engineering to measure the clearance between two parts.[1]
They consist of a number of small lengths of steel of different thicknesses with measurements marked on each piece. They are flexible enough that, even if they are all on the same hinge, several can be stacked together to gauge intermediate values. It is common to have two sets for imperial units (typically measured in thousandths of an inch) and metric (typically measured in hundredths of a millimetre) measurements.
A similar device with wires of specific diameter instead of flat blades is used to set the gap in spark plugs to the correct size; this is done by increasing or decreasing the gap until the gauge of the correct size just fits​


----------



## nofal (8 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------

